# San Diego, CA (Las Americas Premium Outlets)



## i_love_mac (Dec 6, 2008)

I am going here today from Orange County, its quite a drive but at least I can stop by Carlsbad on the way =)


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 9, 2008)

Literally, this outlet is one exit away from Mexico.

Pigments: Jardin Aires, Gold Mode, Viz-a-Violet, Cocomotion, Pink Pearl, Pastorale
Paint pots: Perky, Rollicklin', Electrosky, Fresco Rose, Greenstroke
Blush: Emote, Harmony, X-rocks, Spaced-out
Royal Assets eye Palette in 2 different sets
A bunch of brush sets from Colour forms, Antiquitease, Fringe
Trip lustreglass, lipglasses, lip gelee, fluidlines
a bunch of eye shadows from Matte2, Neo Sci Fi, Moonbathe
Mineralize eyeshadow duo in love connection

The lady there let me buy basically as much I wanted! That was very nice. I always have a hard time with stupid rules that they make up like u can only get 3 of the same category as a GROUP?? WTH....please then we will pretend to be from a different group...stupid!


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 15, 2011)

*San Diego, Ca??*

I wanted to know if there were any cco's in San Diego, Ca??


----------



## tarnishedhalo28 (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe that the CCO in Carlsbad is the closest to SD. Its pretty easy to get to, right off the 5N on Palomar Airport Rd.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone been here recently?


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 20, 2011)

chickatthegym said:


> Has anyone been here recently?



 	I'm hoping to get there by the end of August. I've been itching to get back there since my 2009 visit.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 26, 2011)

I went to this mall the other day- total disappointment!  It is crowded with rude, pushy people and in a totally bad area... hard to find parking and get into and the CCO was awful!  Whoever wrote the comment about the employees watching you like you are going to steal something is totally right LOL!  So annoying!  They even have the samples glued down to these long plastic sheets so you can hardly see what they are!  They had a few glosses, a few pigments, some bags, a few holiday palettes and sets, some of the greasepaint sticks, a few blushes... nothing good at all!  This is the first time I have EVER gone to a CCO without buying a single thing.  It was so sad!  Never going back!


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going in October.  Hopefully it will be a better experience then!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope so!  If you get a chance- go to the Carlsbad outlets... they have a better selection and it's a much better mall   It's about 30 mins from downtown.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!



chickatthegym said:


> I hope so!  If you get a chance- go to the Carlsbad outlets... they have a better selection and it's a much better mall   It's about 30 mins from downtown.


----------



## jdeezy (Dec 1, 2011)

i see you live in the san diego area. me too! i just got hired as a freelance and im starting next week already! there is a CCO closer than carlsbad. its in las americas in san ysidro. its right next to the coach store. good luck


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

has anyone been lately? thinking of going but id like some ideas as to what they have.


----------

